# Buying steroids online



## Xcrunner (Aug 29, 2018)

Let me be clear, I'm not asking for sources. Just want to hear from people who've done it. I started to consider it. I'm an athlete who would get very criticized if anyone found out. The online marketplace as dirty as it might be seems to be my only option. What I want to know is if it's worth it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2018)

Simple answer is no, it is not worth it.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 29, 2018)

Xcrunner said:


> Let me be clear, I'm not asking for sources. Just want to hear from people who've done it. I started to consider it. I'm an athlete who would get very criticized if anyone found out. The online marketplace as dirty as it might be seems to be my only option. What I want to know is if it's worth it.




Are you a professional athlete of any kind? if not nobody probably cares but no dont buy from websites...i wouldnt even buy from open source boards...find someone local who can keep their trap shut and there you go my dude.


----------



## Xcrunner (Aug 29, 2018)

Have you tried it? Or are steroids in general just not worth it.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 29, 2018)

Xcrunner said:


> Have you tried it? Or are steroids in general just not worth it.



Take your time and read the stickies. Do some research and you’ll be able to evaluate as you get deeper. What’s your current training like?


----------



## Xcrunner (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, Im trying to do a 6-7 week stanzolol cycle. I run alot and truth be told, I did a 6 week stanzolol cycle last year and was PRing in everything for a month and a half. Circumstances changed and I really gotta be careful now. Mostly my training is endurance oriented with a ton of calisthenics.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 29, 2018)

Xcrunner said:


> Well, Im trying to do a 6-7 week stanzolol cycle. I run alot and truth be told, I did a 6 week stanzolol cycle last year and was PRing in everything for a month and a half. Circumstances changed and I really gotta be careful now. Mostly my training is endurance oriented with a ton of calisthenics.


to be honest steroids are not worth it really. 
Most speed and stamina gains go away after the cycle, only thing that stays is muscle size. At least generally


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2018)

Xcrunner said:


> Well, Im trying to do a 6-7 week stanzolol cycle. I run alot and truth be told, I did a 6 week stanzolol cycle last year and was PRing in everything for a month and a half. Circumstances changed and I really gotta be careful now. Mostly my training is endurance oriented with a ton of calisthenics.



so you did a winny cycle with no test base?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2018)

Xcrunner said:


> Well, Im trying to do a 6-7 week stanzolol cycle. I run alot and truth be told, I did a 6 week stanzolol cycle last year and was PRing in everything for a month and a half. Circumstances changed and I really gotta be careful now. Mostly my training is endurance oriented with a ton of calisthenics.



your not going to get what you are looking for from testosterone, deca, winny, etc etc for calisthenics.  

Also, avoid websites.  All of them sell trash because they appear on a google/yahoo/XYZ search and ppl buy because of having no one else to go to


----------



## andy (Aug 29, 2018)

Xcrunner said:


> I'm an athlete who would get very criticized if anyone found out. .



if u give a shit what other's think of you,your not yet ready.

internet is too dirty. Get something local and what u trust. also ,don't rush in to it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2018)

I would only buy a bride online


----------



## eddiek (Aug 29, 2018)

I would definitely listen to the advice that you are getting on this board as these guys are the experts and have been in the game much longer than I.  I do understand though that it is not as easy finding a trustworthy local source as it is made out to be.  I for one haven't had good luck locally and have done several orders from online sources within the past 18 months or so.

To answer your question, I have ordered from one online source 4 times and another online source 1 time.  I have been pleased with the product and have had very minimal issues.  The only loss I have taken is one of the orders was broken down into 3 shipments, and one shipment sent from China got seized in customs.  That was for 2 vials of masteron.  That is the only loss I have taken.  I have ordered since and have not had anything else seized from customs, but do make sure the product I am ordering is shipped from another country other than China.  I have a good friend who is a Postmaster and shipments from China are scrutinized much more than from Europe or Canada.

I know that the vets that tell you to stay away from online sources have either had a bad experience in the past or know somebody who has had a bad experience, but not too certain they can say that they have had direct experiences over the past year as they stay clear from online sources.  Customs will not go chasing you down unless they seize an order that is for more than personal use.  If they seize it you will get a letter and they will throw it away, nothing more said.

It is all up to you and your risk tolerance.  I would not spend any more on gear that you are willing to lose and would go local if you do locate a source.  But, if you are like me and still have no trusted go to source, I am in the minority on this board and do think you can get some quality product through online sources.


----------



## Xcrunner (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey guys I appreciate all your inputs and suggestions. It's kind of tough to throw money away for something I don't really even understand.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 30, 2018)

Xcrunner said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all your inputs and suggestions. It's kind of tough to throw money away for something I don't really even understand.



Apparently you have no idea how that sounds?


----------



## Pusher215 (Sep 7, 2018)

Def agree about the internet but sometimes local dudes start acting goofy too like they are now around my way.


----------

